# ASA 2010 dates



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the ASA and I got the dates for the shoots next year.

February 5-7 Gainsville, FL
March 5-7 Hattiesburg, MS
March 26-28 Paris, TX
April 23-25 Augusta, GA
June 4-6 London, KY
June 25-27 Metropolis, IL
July 29-Aug 1 Classic - Location TBD


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

does anybody know why they dont have any west of Paris Texas?


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

they used to have some west but they were a big flop.
Heck, I would even vote for Kansas City, Paris TX, and Lincoln NE and some towns that are just a little more west of the current ones.


----------



## FlyinHawaiin (Jun 26, 2009)

Sssssswwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttt!!!


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

:mg: These dates are Perfect!!!!:smile:


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

swansrob said:


> I just got off the phone with the ASA and I got the dates for the shoots next year.
> 
> February 5-7 Gainsville, FL
> March 5-7 Hattiesburg, MS
> ...


 Maybe we should do a *POLL* to see were everyone would like to see the *CLASSIC 'S NEW HOME!!*


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

My vote goes for Either 1 of 3 Georgia,Florida or Mississippi


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*new home*



KC73 said:


> Maybe we should do a *POLL* to see were everyone would like to see the *CLASSIC 'S NEW HOME!!*


My vote would be Albuquerque,NM off the sandia ski resort @ about 9000ft


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I would expect the Classic in or close to Georgia........


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

In Virginia how about Massanutten Resort, or Liberty University.

In the Massanutten area there is probably 10-15 archery clubs with-in 100 miles. Plenty of places to stay. 
Like my house only 45 minutes away.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Augusta Georgia, Fort Gordon! Plenty of land to shoot, Plenty Motels, and Resturants!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*classic*

it seems that everyone would want it down in the deep south. It would be nice to put it in the middle like a spoke wheel.


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*the classic*

rumor was earlier it was going to be at Metropolis.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

I would like somewhere in Northwest Alabama, more avaliable for all shooters. So some one set up a poll and let's vote


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

NOSX3DER said:


> rumor was earlier it was going to be at Metropolis.


 +1:wink:


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Everybody that Ive talked to has said that metropolis will most likely be the home of the classic. In 2011 there is supposed to be some big changes. Ive heard that it is a strong possibility that there will be a pro am in Missouri.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

NOSX3DER said:


> rumor was earlier it was going to be at Metropolis.


i have heard that or bowling green ky! That would be AWESOME for me:darkbeer:


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

*It was talked about at the CLASSIC that there is going to be 2 shoots Illinois,possibly in the same month. Very reliable source.* *in 2010*:smile:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I hate to say it but if they hold 2 back to back in Metro and its anything hot like it was this year then Mike T has bumped his head. I seen quite a few drop on the ranges and the pavillion area from the heat and humidity. I live in the south and humidity is always high but geez it was 10 degrees cooler in Bama when I left. Saturday at lunch the temp in my truck read 109 and it most likely wasnt far off. If they want to centralize the classic better, Tennessee would be a good choice.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

they gotta have it where they can have it........

heat! bring it on!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I say we have it at Winterplace Ski Resort in Beckley, West Virginia!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

from what I heard the date is still open Metro is just a backup.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Give it about a month and there won't be any guessing anymore! :teeth:


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Is Gainesville set in stone I heard this weekend at the classic , they were trying to move it further south :mg: , maybe as far as Orlando , Any one else heard this ????????


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree with JW. Winterplace in Beckly, West Virginia would be an excellent place. Plus, it would be a lot cooler!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Many rumors about the locations next year, so I will fan it some more, In speaking with some individuals, the Classic's new home will be in Metropolis, Ill. Will have 2 shoots this year in Metropolis but only this year, the Classic will take the place of the shoot normally held in June. Additional shoot sites that will possibly take the place of the Metropolis shoot is Monroe, LA. Also, possible Gainesville shoot not in stone and could be moved.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

My guess is if they do 2-back to back in Metropolis the Classic will be the only one attended by very many...The South is the home for ASA. I for one would not be able to attend both. 
I know that alot of folks drive a long, long way to attend these shoots down here..But the Ga. events are spread out a bit. 
My vote would be for TN or maybe AL


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*can we all say ILL*

come on ILL that would be cool place to have it..there are alot more people coming from Mo ,Il now


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I heard rumors of Metropolis and Louisiana for the Classic. I would love to have it somewhere around TN/KY/VA, I am not sure about the other classes but Open B had it's biggest turnout in KY so it seems like something in that area would be best.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

swansrob said:


> I just got off the phone with the ASA and I got the dates for the shoots next year.
> 
> February 5-7 Gainsville, FL
> March 5-7 Hattiesburg, MS
> ...


I was considering switching over to the ASA but this jacked up schedule wont allow me. Two events in the same month, not once but twice in the same season? Then 6wks span between another. Im real confused has the schedule always been this weird. I would expect one a month spread thru out the summer. Or am i just used to the ibo? Makes it real hard to get vacation like that for us working guys.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I was considering switching over to the ASA but this jacked up schedule wont allow me. Two events in the same month, not once but twice in the same season? Then 6wks span between another. Im real confused has the schedule always been this weird. I would expect one a month spread thru out the summer. Or am i just used to the ibo? Makes it real hard to get vacation like that for us working guys.



I wouldn't take that schedule to be 100% accurate, give it 3-4 weeks for Mike T. to give out the real and final schedule.


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

My vote is for Virginia, Liberty College. Last weekend was smokin hot.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Would love to see it come back to VA.


----------



## strait shooter (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok I'll throw in for my state.

TEXAS


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bowtech531 said:


> My vote goes for Either 1 of 3 Georgia,Florida or Mississippi


Your first two choices are no good. What about all the shooters that live 1,000 miles west of Georgia?? 

4 of us just came back from the Classic, and 4 guys carpooling in a truck for 14 hours is something i will never do again.

Look on a map. Mississippi is the PERFECT location for the Classic. It's a central location for the entire Southern U.S.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Monroe, La.*



Lonestar63 said:


> Your first two choices are no good. What about all the shooters that live 1,000 miles west of Georgia??
> 
> 4 of us just came back from the Classic, and 4 guys carpooling in a truck for 14 hours is something i will never do again.
> 
> Look on a map. Mississippi is the PERFECT location for the Classic. It's a central location for the entire Southern U.S.


The site that the ASA is suppose to visit in the coming days fits that build. Northeast Louisiana not far from Mississippi, or Arkansas. From what I hear it is a perfect site for any ASA event.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally would like to see something in the Tennessee area. Plenty of areas to make it happen and some good terrain to boot. Could deffinately make for a good shoot site. Plus it would be THE most centrally located area.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

la.basscat said:


> The site that the ASA is suppose to visit in the coming days fits that build. Northeast Louisiana not far from Mississippi, or Arkansas. From what I hear it is a perfect site for any ASA event.


I heard Monroe LA (rumored) for consideration....

Meh... :thumbs_do I kinda hope _not_

I'd vote for Southern Arkansas or Metropolis, just move the current Metro Pro-AM.


http://www.idcide.com/citydata/la/monroe.htm



> Monroe's property crime levels tend to be much higher than Louisiana's average level. The same data shows violent crime levels in Monroe tend to be much higher than Louisiana's average level.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Metropolis was a nice shoot and had a lot of people show up, but it just doesn't have the facilities for the Classic. I am all about the competition and if the two biggest this year were KY and IL so I don't see a reason to have another any farther south.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

What I love is when you guys say ASA is all in the south. I'm in the south and only two shoots (now) will be within a decent driving distance. MS 8+hours and Tx 16+ hours. Not to mention IL and KY. That is four out of the seven shoots this year that are a haul. I do know that the Gainesville sight is on for 2010, but after that who knows. The property owners want to log it, god knows why there is no money in pulp right now. As for the classic, Columbus was a great sight. Now I say look for somewhere in GA or AL and stick with the people that got you to the show.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

As long as Team Realtree is the sponsor then GA is where it's base is.


----------



## heartshot61 (Dec 5, 2007)

wirenut583 said:


> My vote would be Albuquerque,NM off the sandia ski resort @ about 9000ft


That would be great! But all the lazy a-- pro shooters would complain about having to walk up or down the mts.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Please stay away from any area that is a "resort". Hotels are higher; just look at what some of the rates are at the IBO Holiday Valley. Can't hardly find a room under $100 a night.
Just MHO.


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hotel rates*

Hotel rates are high enough I agree please stay away from resorts.just my 2cents


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I Changed my Mind on Location of my Choice ( Was ust My Opionion)............Since Georgia was no Good and Florida was way to far......Lets hold it in. Mississippi........Like i stated Before...............!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

CowboyJunkie said:


> I personally would like to see something in the Tennessee area. Plenty of areas to make it happen and some good terrain to boot. Could deffinately make for a good shoot site. Plus it would be THE most centrally located area.


I like the way you think.


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

How about the Branson Missouri area?


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

my vote is for the ymca in wetumpka alabama


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Missouri would be a good central location!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

*How do you figure that?*



okarcher said:


> Missouri would be a good central location!


If you Map all of the shoots on the ASA circuit then TN is located in the middle of all of them. NOT Missouri.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I said central location for people to travel to not the "middle" of the shoots and I know it wouldn't be central for all who travel but neither would any other state.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I gotcha. Yeah I was talking about centralizing up within the shooting circuit itself.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I think it is pretty centralized...you cant make it easy for everyone for every event....there are more shoots that a days+ drive for us in FL then there is shorter


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Doesn't really matter where they put them some people are going to have to travel longer distances. Lets just hope for a good sight in a good town.


----------

